# Models of the old Wellington Maritime Museum



## Ferry Man (Jun 3, 2011)

I remember that this museum use to have lots of model ships on display and was a little dissapointed to see now they have only a few, does anyone know what has happened to all of the Models they use to have? I remember a cool model of the Titanic sinking and I use to love the Model of the Arahura they use to have. Are they now all gathering dust?? Seems a shame really, you can't beat a good model ship display to fire the imagination of a kid! 

Maybe I'm just old fashioned?


----------



## Mike Bowles (May 15, 2010)

*re wellington maritime museum models*

hi ferryman a friend of mine found out they are in storage in lower hutt and arranged to view them he said there were a lot of them and more interesting than what was on display at the museum if you want more info i could try and find out who to contact


----------

